# I'm looking for 3-4 long term RP partners.



## ThefriendlyFurry (Aug 31, 2017)

I've been meaning to start a 3-4 person Long Term RP because I need help storyboarding and keeping my mind healthy. If inserted pm me and I'll start a discord server. (1-2 females preferred but only 1 female partner is required) if we want we can add more partners if we want.


----------



## Little_Luna (Nov 9, 2017)

I am interested.


----------



## ThefriendlyFurry (Nov 9, 2017)

Little_Luna said:


> I am interested.


Awesome, I was honestly worried this post had died.


----------



## kaiyukia (Nov 9, 2017)

What kind of role plays do you like?


----------



## ThefriendlyFurry (Nov 9, 2017)

Mainly Romantic/Adventure


----------



## kaiyukia (Nov 10, 2017)

I enjoy those as well


----------



## ThefriendlyFurry (Nov 11, 2017)

Ya, I need one more person and I’ll make another discord.


----------



## Little_Luna (Nov 11, 2017)

ThefriendlyFurry said:


> Ya, I need one more person and I’ll make another discord.


Yay!


----------



## Balskarr (Nov 12, 2017)

Welp. I may not be the females you are seeking but I'll tag along as a man who loves his adventure if you'll have me.


----------



## ThefriendlyFurry (Nov 12, 2017)

Balskarr said:


> Welp. I may not be the females you are seeking but I'll tag along as a man who loves his adventure if you'll have me.


Hey man all are welcome in the RP. I’ll send the link soon.


----------



## Larkkenspur (Nov 12, 2017)

You got room for one more? If it helps, I'll be the other female you wanted!


----------



## ThefriendlyFurry (Nov 13, 2017)

Larkkenspur said:


> You got room for one more? If it helps, I'll be the other female you wanted!


Haha absolutely I’ll make the discord the minute everyone tells me they are ready.


----------



## Balskarr (Nov 13, 2017)

ThefriendlyFurry said:


> Haha absolutely I’ll make the discord the minute everyone tells me they are ready.


Well damn. I'm ready to go whenever. If you need my Discord name here you go.

Balskarr #3648


----------



## Larkkenspur (Nov 13, 2017)

Likewise, I am also pretty much ready to go.

Discord is Greggers#5168!


----------



## ThefriendlyFurry (Nov 13, 2017)

Here is the discord link everyone: Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## ThefriendlyFurry (Nov 13, 2017)

Little_Luna said:


> Yay!


Here: Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## ThefriendlyFurry (Nov 13, 2017)

H


kaiyukia said:


> What kind of role plays do you like?


Here ya go: Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## EternalTiger (Nov 23, 2017)

If you ever need a big cat, just say the word, lol...


----------



## ThefriendlyFurry (Nov 23, 2017)

EternalTiger said:


> If you ever need a big cat, just say the word, lol...


click the dicord link i posted above, it doesn't expire


----------

